# Mastis question and breeding question



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a doe that I'd like to treat for mastis. I am not sure if she has it, but I have a vet who doesn't know much about goats. He never found a place to send blood for testing AFTER i suggested where to send it :roll: 

Anyways, she is due to kid in March. Is it ok to use the Tomorrow treatment on her as she is dry. And when I use it, is it a one time dose? I've never done this before and don't want to do anything wrong. I noticed you can use it to go 1/2 way up the teat or all the way... which is better? Do I apply something after I do this? I'm nervous, but at this point I'm not sure if I trust the vet to do it.... Is there anything I should be aware of or is it possible to do this wrong? How do I know if I do it right? Also, will it hurt the kids?

Also, on the goat with the blood tests.... I had wanted to see if she was pregnant, but it's been so long I am in doubt she truly is (I will post pooch photos this weekend.) If she is not pregnant, is it too late to try sticking her in with the buck for a month? The bucks are still peeing on themselves every so often, but I haven't seen my does go into heavy heat cycles.... This particular doe did show signs she was in heat until the buck was with her last time....

Thank you for any help on either/both questions.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's a good article on how and why we dry cow. I'm starting to dry cow every doe when she's dry. It's a one time treatment and I use the whole tube. If you think about it a goat's half is really about the same size as a cows quarter. 
http://www.extension.org/pages/11528/dry-cow-therapy

I would think that it's not too late to breed your doe even if her heats aren't as noticable. They do tend to be more silent as it gets later. I'm holding one back to be bred in Febuary and I haven't had much trouble doing that in the past.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

March? Should be fine, it says not within 30 days of calving so wouldnt see why it would be different for a goat. I only did the half way way because I was freaking out about actualy doing it, but next time i do it im going to do the full way. Sounds like your freaking out just like I was about this process, but have trust in me, it is soooo easy it was amazing.... you can do it!! :hug: Also I there is 'mastoblast' that I used on one goat that had it bad but does not say anything about being prego, I got this at valleyvet.com, but if you want to call the company and ask if its ok for pregos the #is 800-336-1695, Also used Vit. C, the ones for people. It was my 3 year old little girls goat so went all out on this one lol


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

I will have to look at the article tomorrow. My eyes hurt as I am super tired tonight! So, do I basically clean the teats (like with a baby wipe) and then with the alcohol swab and then break off the top of the tube, insert into the orafice and let all the meds go into the teat? Is there a benifit to doing a half insert vs a whole insert? when I am done, should I put some Fightback or something on it or just leave it? And it's one tube per teat? And yes, I am super nervous! I was to do their shots as well, but I'm getting the hang of that quite well. I will probably just do her and my other doe who is due at the end of February as the others seem "flat" in their udders. 

I'll probably stick the doe and buck together as I'd really love kids out of this doe as I think she'll be quite competitive in the show ring..... 

thank you again so much :hug:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

There should be alcohol wips in the box, if not thats what I used. And yes you insert and plung. I realy dont know about the half vs. full, Ive been thinking about it and have nothing, maybe someone else can help you on that. And as for putting something on after, I didnt there is no blood or anything and should seal up just like after being milked.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

The article above says to only put the tip of the cannula into the teat, so don't put it in all the way. It also says to dip the teat before and after to ensure it is thouroughly clean and wipe it before with alcohol. When I had a doe who I suspected had mastitis, my vet had me give her a shot of Excede instead of any kind of infusion. He thought it would be better to give a shot of antibiotic, rather than disrupt the natural plug that the doe has created to keep bacteria out.


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Sadly I cannot rely on a vet.... I'm pretty much on my own for small things such as this.... and I'll do shots, but I try to stay away from them.... 

I was able to read the article tonight.... When it says to use something after, will Fightback work? I just don't want to make things worse by using it/not using it.... but I don't want a really bad case of mastis when she kids, either....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Fight Bac works great.

If you're worried you can always send a milk sample to be tested after she is producing true milk again.
Louisiana State University Agricultural Center
Hill Farm Research Station, Mastitis Laboratory 
3380 Highway 79, Homer, LA 71040

Their phone for more info:
(318) 927-9654

They like you to call for instructions. If you ask them to run a sesitivity test that will tell you what antibiotics will stop the infection, if there is one.


----------

